# Our Draft Picks...



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What's the consent on these guys?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i cant see rautins cutting it .

fields ...he's not who i would have selected , but he looks like he could be a player.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Both guys would make the team next year because the Knicks have too many roster space with all the expirings. I don't think either will be in the NBA in 2 years though.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

rautins can push the ball a little bit, come off screens, launch a buncha 3's........liability on the defensive end, limited minutes at best, but hey, look at this roster they need bodies.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both would have been available as undrafted free agents. I don't think anyone in their right mind even had Rautins being selected at all and I had not heard of Fields on any draft radars. I would have gone with Willie Warren and Jerome Jordan as they were probably the two most talented players left on the board.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably just picked random players blindfolded.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2OgY2pXr5Y


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Question, isn't it possible to sign these guys to contracts AFTER we reach the cap? If so, to what degree can we allow those contracts to be non-gauranteed? And how much money in total can we promise a 2nd round pick in it's first year? I'm curious because we might be able to parlay those 2 (or 3 players, did we get Jerome Jordan yet?) in addition to $3 million cash in exchange for a role player. It could be a type of trump card for the Knicks and might give these players some significance.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Should have drafted Lance Stephenson with one of those picks.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

JonMatrix said:


> Should have drafted Lance Stephenson with one of those picks.


I was wondering the same thing.... I'm also pondering what the hell Walsh is thinking...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Both would have been available as undrafted free agents. I don't think anyone in their right mind even had Rautins being selected at all and I had not heard of Fields on any draft radars. I would have gone with Willie Warren and Jerome Jordan as they were probably the two most talented players left on the board.


they got jerome jordan anyway so he's on the team

as for rautins, i saw interview he did days before the draft where he said he was told he'd get picked anywhere from 24-40.


----------

